# ****EA Sports MMA 2010 Optional Roster***



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

EA Sports MMA 2010 roster (No Specific Order)

Heavyweight
•	Alistair Overeem 
JOSH BARNETT
•	Randy Couture
•	Paul Buentello
•	Antonio Silva
•	Marcio Cruz
•	Sergei Kharitonov
•	Brett Rogers
•	Bob Sapp
•	Fedor Emelianenko
•	Aleksander Emelianenko
•	Jeff Monson
•	Ben Rothwell
•	Kazayuki Fujita


Light –Heavyweight
•	Renato "Babalu" Sobral 
•	Rafael Feijao
•	Kevin Randalman
•	Bobby Southworth
•	Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
•	Vladimir Matyushenko
•	Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
•	Ricardo Arona
•	Rafael Calvacante
•	Doug Marshall
•	Eric Shaffer

Middleweight
•	Cung Le 
•	Robbie Lawler
•	Kazuo Misaki
•	Frank Shamrock
•	Benji Radach
•	Scott Smith
•	Terry Martin
•	Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos
•	Vitor Belfort
•	Yoshihiro Akiyama
•	Gegard Mousasi



Welterweight
•	Jake Shields
•	Nick Thompson
•	Paul Daley
•	Nick Diaz
•	Joe Riggs
•	Phil Baroni
•	Jay Hieron
•	Ryo Chonan
•	Akihiro gono
•	Hayato Sakurai
•	War Machine
•	Luigi Fioravanti



Lightweight
•	Gilbert Melendez 
•	Shinya Aoki
•	Eddie Alvarez
•	SATORU KITAOKA
•	Mitsuhiro Ishida
•	Josh Thomson
•	Yves Edwards
•	Jorge Gurgel
•	Duane Ludwig
•	Takanori Gomi
•	Karl James Noons
•	Din Thomas

i created this list for brain storming purposes.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish all these people fought in UFC, so we could get all truly undisputed champions.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

is Alesk going to have a signature Hepatitis transition? ahhh... too soon?

wicked list man. fun to read over.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

no josh barnett?


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

no Barnett :sad02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh my god... this game has the potential to be absolutely sick.

Favorite fighter will be Alistair Overeem, I plan on beating Fedor with him for days. Of course.. this is if the game doesn't suck.

Not to mention Nick Diaz. If gogoplata's are in the game.. I'll sub Gomi for days as well.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> is Alesk going to have a signature Hepatitis transition? ahhh... too soon?
> 
> wicked list man. fun to read over.


took about 30 mins. but it was a dedicated 30 minutes i tell ya.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

BazDaManUk said:


> no josh barnett?


he is on there now. can not belive he got pass me.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Randy? Seriously think he would turn his back on the ufc again.. YEAH RIGHT.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Cyborg?!?! Middleweight?! against men?  I wish this list was real, but I feel some frustrating times ahead where people will be comparing the two games. Everybody should just have both and not complain.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> Randy? Seriously think he would turn his back on the ufc again.. YEAH RIGHT.


Actually this is his plan. That is why he is not in UFC Undisputed. He has openly stated to be in works with EA since the Fedor vs Couture days.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Cyborg?!?! Middleweight?! against men?  I wish this list was real, but I feel some frustrating times ahead where people will be comparing the two games. Everybody should just have both and not complain.


it is a different cyborg kind of like andre "the pitbull" arlovski and Thiago " The pitbull" alves. get it?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Is this list real or specualation? If all the fighters from Affliction are in it it's sold. 

Id buy an Affliction game alone.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Is this list real or specualation? If all the fighters from Affliction are in it it's sold.
> 
> Id buy an Affliction game alone.


i made this list for hopes and dreams.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn... no Mark Hunt? Damn...no Sakuraba? Come on now.

I wonder if they'll have their own version of "Classic fights" mode. That'd be sick :thumbsup:

I'm gonna dominate with Fedor, Aleksander, and Mousasi.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Babalu vs. randleman would be fun
Fedor vs. Couture of Course.
NICK DIAZ vs. Anybody!


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Not having any UFC fighters absolutely kills this game.


----------



## Master Shake (Dec 7, 2007)

burke_p said:


> it is a different cyborg kind of like andre "the pitbull" arlovski and Thiago " The pitbull" alves. get it?


It's Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos' husband Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos.

You could also put Melvin Manhoef on the list.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

+Shogun+ said:


> Not having any UFC fighters absolutely kills this game.


Randy Couture is in their.
Also its the point to keep UFC out of this game. its MMA not UFC


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Seems like a lot of you are missing that he made this list for fun. IT IS NOT A EA LIST. haha.




Spoken812 said:


> Not to mention Nick Diaz. If gogoplata's are in the game.. I'll sub Gomi for days as well.


i made a Nick Diaz. He's rated 101, but no gogos in the game. Still, his flying armbar is on point.

nick:


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> Seems like a lot of you are missing that he made this list for fun. IT IS NOT A EA LIST. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is my Antonio Silva CAf for Undisputed.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

nice man, great job. we used matching eyebrows.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> nice man, great job. we used matching eyebrows.


did you use the same Balls?


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

burke_p said:


> did you use the same Balls?


BALLS!! ha... ha... good one?


----------



## Bisping_187 (May 31, 2009)

Lack of UFC fighters will obviously hurt but could commericalize lower organizations. As it's EA Sports this can be better than THQ effort by quite a large margin.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

how so? haha. First off, EA has pillaged so many quality franchises of their own making in the past that i have a hard time believing they will do a better job than the great job THQ has clearly done. Secondly... 90% of the work force that made the good EA sports games in vancouver is no longer with EA -- they've binged on unpaid overtime, they've purged quality staff... the product is sure to be less than wicked by my estimation (having worked in and with the gaming industry for the last decade, and knowing quite a few of the lead developers -- and the legal team for what that is worth -- who were formerly with EA).


----------



## Bisping_187 (May 31, 2009)

Well I know **** all developers but I don't expect EA to shit on a game with huge potential regardless of what company is making the game. I don't expect EA to produce a dreadful UFC game considering THQ have brought out a solid foundation for the future. If the game they make is pretty poor then it's one way traffic on a massive sport which is one way competition in the market.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I wonder which game people will like the most? this or undisputed


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> I wonder which game people will like the most? this or undisputed


The UFC will have more Name followers and the EA game will be for gamers and MMA hardcore fans.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

heh heh, you sure give EA a lot of credit considering the abortions that EA Sports has dropped over the years, and the well publicized labour issues at the Vancouver office (where the game is being developed). You talk about 'name followers' but it seems to me like that label suits you peachily in so much as your faith in EA Sports. If we were to believe you, EA's game is already a kajillion times better than THQs just because it comes from EA? haha. 

i think that 'gamers' have already spoken quite clearly... by way of the high-90s review average Undisputed has garnered.

i'll play EA's either way, i think most hardcore MMA fans who play games will at least try it. But EA making a better game than THQ has is very unlikely.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> heh heh, you sure give EA a lot of credit considering the abortions that EA Sports has dropped over the years, and the well publicized labour issues at the Vancouver office (where the game is being developed). You talk about 'name followers' but it seems to me like that label suits you peachily in so much as your faith in EA Sports. If we were to believe you, EA's game is already a kajillion times better than THQs just because it comes from EA? haha.
> 
> i think that 'gamers' have already spoken quite clearly... by way of the high-90s review average Undisputed has garnered.
> 
> i'll play EA's either way, i think most hardcore MMA fans who play games will at least try it. But EA making a better game than THQ has is very unlikely.


Do not get me wrong i absolutely love UFC Undisputed. and Ea Sports will make a better game. I do not play team EA games. I like games like Skate, Fight Night, Tiger Woods. 

GAMERTAG: Dudesons, (come challenge me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to UFC Undisputed all people going down.)


----------



## punKer (May 15, 2009)

awesome list man! i signed up for an account jsut to tell you that! lol


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

burke_p said:


> Actually this is his plan. That is why he is not in UFC Undisputed. He has openly stated to be in works with EA since the Fedor vs Couture days.


Under his old contract dispute. I jus don't see it happening now.. But I don't know it all and I could be wrong.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

stupid ubb code.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

testing code for undisputed league... pay no attention


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Hopefully EA will give all those little fuckers who quit when they're about to get knocked out or submitted a ******* loss on their record.

Im not touching online play on Undisputed again unless this Is fixed.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome list lol nice job


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I think they should load the game with a bunch of nobodies to, imagine people in king of the cage canada, and people in smaller orgs getting to be in a video game.
That would be a true mma game and would push the sport even further


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

this is the newest media release from EA Sports MMA 2010.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

It would be an interesting addition to the current roster.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

*EA Sports Will Alternate Years Between Fight Night and MMA*

Electronic Arts is a video game developer and publisher that has created a not so honoring name for exploiting its franchises with annual installments, which don't really bring a lot of new things to the core mechanics of it.

Nowhere is this more apparent than with its Sports label, which launches every year new installments of blockbuster franchises like Madden or FIFA. Now, with the company announcing a brand new MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) series to appear next year, a lot of people have begun to wonder what will happen to the current fighting franchise from the company, Fight Night, which, as opposed to other series, hasn't seen yearly installments.

Luckily, the President of EA Sports, Peter Moore, talked with Kotaku and revealed that the company would alternate years between the fighting franchises in order to cater to the tastes of much more gamers around the world, who don't necessarily like one discipline or the other.

“It gives us a rhythm of a fighting game every year,” Moore said. “That's the plan. If you think of 2010, we're bringing MMA. In 2011, Fight Night Round 5.” But don't think that is certain and a confirmation for other titles, “That's not an announcement,” he immediately completed his statement.

He then approached a very sensitive point, as he talked about one of the most popular brands in the MMA circuit, UFC, and how THQ had the rights to it, managing to make from its franchise a very successful one. But such a thing didn't make Moore worried, as he declared that there was always room for a contender.

“This is a long-term play for us. I have nothing but the greatest respect for UFC and what THQ has done with that franchise. UFC boss Dana White has done unbelievable with the sport itself. I'm a big fan. But I think there's room for a contender. Clearly, we're a contender in the first year. Our job is to make the sport even more interesting by bringing EA Sports authenticity to it. And we're in this for the long haul.”

Hopefully, EA Sports will manage to create a great experience with its new MMA series and we will get to see some good competition for THQ's UFC Undisputed franchise. 

source: http://news.softpedia.com/news/EA-S...ears-Between-Fight-Night-and-MMA-113750.shtml


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

The Official EA Sports MMA 2010 website!!!!

http://mma.easports.com/home.action


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Image from the Promo Website for EA Sports MMA 2010.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

here it is. EA Spots MMA 2010 for PRE ORDER!!!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/EA-Sports-MMA..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1245509914&sr=8-1


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

burke_p said:


> EA Sports MMA 2010 roster (No Specific Order)
> 
> Heavyweight
> •	Alistair Overeem
> ...


Ok their are a few guys I was thinking off to add on. 

Hung Man Choi
Semmy schilt
Melvin Manhoef
Renzo Grace
Sakuraba
Kid Yamamoto
Jeremy Horn 
Joachim Hansen
Royce Gracie
Ken Shamrock
Mike Whitehead
Rafael Cavalcante
Mark Hunt 
Don Frye
Bas Rutten
Assuerio Silva
Murilo Bustamante,
Paulo Filho
Yuki Kondo
Murilo Rua
Matt Lindland
Carlos Newton
Pat Miletich
Vitor Ribeiro
Yves Edwards
JZ Calvancante
Dan Severn
Ikuhisa Minowa
Tito Ortiz

These are some guys I was brainstorming for the game. We all know that not all of these guys are going to be in the game but I would love to have a lot of the legends in the game.
I think the selection of fights is very good. But it will be like the ufc game in which one of the weight classes will probably not be that good. But if you add legends it will be sick. Also if they taylor it to each fighter and have them fight like they really do it will be sick. Only having three fighting styles kind of makes it repetitive when it comes to striking. Each guy should have there own specific style but that is probably asking to much. There should also be knees to a grounded opponent. You should also be able to choose from a cage or ring.


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

Fedor is confirmed for ea mma game as well as Gegard Mousasi.
Randy and tim sylvia also confirmned. 

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/239164.page


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

here would be my ideal HW list.

Alistair Overeem 
JOSH BARNETT
• Randy Couture
• Paul Buentello
• Antonio Silva
• Marcio Cruz
• Sergei Kharitonov
• Brett Rogers
• Roy Nelson
• Fedor Emelianenko
• Aleksander Emelianenko
• Jeff Monson
• Ben Rothwell
• Kazayuki Fujita
• Ricco Rodriguez
• Gilbert Yvel
• Pedro Rizzo
• Bobby Lashley


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

i wonder if it will be in a cage or a ring?? or has that been confirmed already??


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

*#1:* Fedor should be nearly impossible to beat. It should only be possible when the game is set on "easy." Even then, it should be nearly impossible. Otherwise it should be 100% impossible. Otherwise, the game will not be realistic. 

*#2:* This would make a nice roster:

They need fighters from multiple orgs to compete with Undisputed, but if they do get all the top guys, the roster will be better than Undisputed, they really need to take advantage of the strong talent pools outside the UFC in the HW and LW divisions 

This is how I see it: 

*Heavyweight:* 
Fedor Emelianenko 
Randy Couture 
Andrei Arlovski 
Antonio Silva 
Brett Rogers 
Roger Gracie 
Fabricio Werdum 
Allistair Overeem 
Ben Rothwell 
Mirko Cro Cop 
Josh Barnett 
Jeff Monson 
Tim Sylvia 
Sergei Kharitonov 
Aleksander Emelianenko 
Paul Buentello 

*Light Heavyweight:* 
Renato Babalu Sobral 
Kevin Randleman 
Sokodjou 
Antonio Rogerio Noguiera 
Mamed Khalidov 
Gegard Mousasi 
Vladimir Matyushenko 
Tito Ortiz 
Ricardo Arona 
Rafael Calvacante 
Alexandre "Xande" Ribeiro 

*Middleweight:* 
Frank Shamrock 
Jason Mayhem Miller 
Vitor Belfort 
Melvin Manhoef 
Ronaldo Jacare Souza 
Matt Lindland 
Cung Le 
Robbie Lawler 
Scott Smith 
Jorge Santiago 
Hector Lombard 
Benji Radach 
Joey Villasenor 

*Welterweight:* 
Nick Diaz 
Jake Shields 
Hayato Sakurai 
Frank Trigg 
Phil Baroni 
Joe Riggs 
Lyman Good 
Paul Daley 
Jay Hieron 
Antonio McKee 
Ben "Funky" Askren 
Akira Kikuchi 
Keita Nakamura 
Luis Santos 

*Lightweight:* 
Josh Thomson 
Gilbert Melendez 
Kid Yamamoto (if they don't have 145 or lower) 
Joachim Hansen 
Eddie Alvarez 
Satoru Kitaoka 
Tatsuya Kawajiri 
Takanori Gomi 
Shinya Aoki 
JZ Calvancante 
Mitsuhiro Ishida 
Vitor Ribeiro 
Jorge Masvidal 

*Legends:* 
Bas Rutten 
Genki Sudo 
Ken Shamrock 
Tank Abbott 
Royce Gracie 
Oleg Taktarov 
Rumina Sato 
Kazushi Sakuraba 
Don Frye 
Guy Mezger 
Rickson Gracie 
Tsuyoshi Khosaka 
Masakatsu Funaki 
Pat Miletich 
Jeremy Horn 
Renzo Gracie 
Ricco Rodriguez 
Yuki Kondo 
Carlos Newton 
Marco Ruas 
Mark Kerr 
Igor Vovchanchyn 
Mario Sperry


----------

